

Startup Bullshit Bingo - December 2010 Edition - jkaljundi
http://kaljundi.com/2010/12/11/startup-bullshit-bingo/

======
dstorrs
I looked at this and found myself thinking "wow...I REALLY hope patio11 sees
this!" :>

------
olalonde
First time I hear of "frenemy".

~~~
kmfrk
I think the This American Life episode popularized it:

[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/389/f...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/389/frenemies)

------
kmfrk
That seems to sum it up rather well.

------
DanielBMarkham
Web 3.0? That's so 2009. We're on to Web 4.0 in all our apps.

Somebody really should do an analysis of the last ten or fifteen years of this
stuff. Some words seem to be perennials. "Cloud" comes to mind. We had tag
clouds, social clouds, and now? Just The Cloud.

------
mattmanser
He missed off html5...

~~~
jkaljundi
Keep those suggestions coming for the January 2011 edition!

~~~
unshift
i guess "startup lifestyle promoter", which is your tagline on your site,
belongs there too.

~~~
jkaljundi
:) In that sense some of my activities on the startup scene are pretty
practical:

<http://garage48.org/> \- we organize weekend startup bootcamps in Europe and
Africa, hopefully having 6+ events in 2011 across Africa. Our goal is to get
people into weekend projects, then into startups, then growing out from that
"lifestyle" into large world-changing companies.

<http://hub.garage48.org/> \- co-working space for startups in Estonia.

<http://opencoffeetallinn.com/> \- OpenCoffee Club Tallinn.

<http://startupleadersclub.com/> \- Estonian Startup Leaders Club.

They all share the same goal: more startups means more developing economy. The
lifestyle is just the patch of reaching that.

------
sizzla
This is gold, thanks!

